# MTB - Sunday 5/15/11



## bvibert (May 13, 2011)

Who's riding where and when?  My schedule is pretty open (I think).


----------



## WoodCore (May 13, 2011)

Up for riding anywhere, really depends on the weather situation.


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2011)

_Might _have a small window of opportunity in the afternoon, like 2-4:30.


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2011)

Hadn't really considered the weather. :dunce:  Looks like it's supposed to be rainy. :-?

I might try to squeeze in a Saturday evening ride instead...


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2011)

Greg said:


> _Might _have a small window of opportunity in the afternoon, like 2-4:30.



I'll keep that in mind if the weather takes a turn for the better.


----------



## o3jeff (May 13, 2011)

I'm planning on riding the res after work today(around 5) and then somewhere tomorrow morning, I'm open to start time and location.

Will ride Sunday depending on the weather too.


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2011)

Tonight and tomorrow morning are definitely out for me.


----------



## o3jeff (May 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Tonight and tomorrow morning are definitely out for me.



Sounds like you need to plan better!


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like you need to plan better!



Neither obligation was necessarily my planning. 

My legs could use a rest tonight anyway, I'm not in nearly good enough shape to ride 3 days in a row right now.


----------



## o3jeff (May 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Neither obligation was necessarily my planning.
> 
> My legs could use a rest tonight anyway, I'm not in nearly good enough shape to ride 3 days in a row right now.



You should of came tonight, rode a pretty good pace. 7.4 avg(before I hit the pavement to the lot) and did it in about 80 minutes.


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2011)

That sounds swell, but unless I was done by about 4:15 it would have been too late for me.


----------



## o3jeff (May 15, 2011)

Where and what time are you guys going?


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2011)

My back yard looks like a swamp.  I can't imagine the trails are in rideable shape.  I'm going to have to hope that the weather cooperates during the week instead.


----------



## WoodCore (May 15, 2011)

No riding for me today. It's pretty wet out there and my legs need a day to rest up. Hope the weather next week takes a turn for the better.


----------



## o3jeff (May 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> My back yard looks like a swamp.  I can't imagine the trails are in rideable shape.  I'm going to have to hope that the weather cooperates during the week instead.



Maybe we can do some trail work for CNR's nonprofit group, what was it called, "give back to the trail"


----------



## rueler (May 15, 2011)

"Listen to the Land"


----------

